# Purchase LGD before the livestock? or after?



## kiwicampbell (Jun 6, 2013)

We are planning on getting an LGD or maybe two. At this time we have poultry (chickens, turkey,guinea,  quail soon Muscovies). We like the birds to free range (within our boundary fences but not cross fenced/divided into pasture) on our property. We have had some issues with stray dogs getting in and raccoons attacking the cages when the birds are secured for the night. We think an LGD dog would help us keep the poultry safe free ranging in the day and then while penned at night. 

In addition we are planning on getting goats and perhaps some sheep in the future. However we need to address fencing before that happens to divide this land into pastures and confine such escape artist creatures as goats. I am not sure how long it will be till we get the money for that and get through our other projects to get to that point. So it may be a year or more till we get the goats/sheep. DH thinks we should get the LGD now and teach it to protect the birds and it will be already be old enough and trained and fine with the four legged livestock when we get them. We have the opportunity to maybe get a Komondor/Pry cross puppy that has been with parents on a place with poultry and goats. My concern was that if we train a puppy on poultry will their guarding and nurturing transfer automatically to four footed stock in the future?... or do they have to imprint on the types of animal while growing up? 

I also wonder if we really need to have all the fencing sorted out before we get the puppy for the puppy's security too? 

So opinions on now or waiting. I know they need to grow into the role of protectors and so DH is wanting to get now with the thought that they will be grown enough when we get goats to already be doing the job. 

Thanks,
Sharelle


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 6, 2013)

*Fencing is an absolute must!!!!!!!!!!* You will need good solid fencing and more than likely hotwire. Pyrs roam.
Training the LGD to poultry requires a lot of time and patience and expect to lose birds. This generally doesn't happen until the "bad" 7 month phase. 

Loss of birds now vs protection in the longrun to me is worth it. 

LGD's are not "natural" guardians for poultry but it can work. IT will require lots of time and patience. YEP SAID THAT TWICE! 

Having a single LGD has it's own set of problems. They ARE still pups with no parent stock to train and raise them.

There are many threads on different issues with LGD's. If you have the time I would recommend reading through them so you know what you are getting into.

LGD's are not like other dogs... they should be their own species.

We have 3 pyrs and 1 Anatolian as they were growing we lost birds ( I have a poultry business) but they all learned well. We have 1 Male Pyr that still HATES... and I mean HATES Geese. They have no interaction. He will not go after the geese per se, buti f they cross paths it isn't pretty. They are never in the same fields. It all stemmed fromthe geese being ornery with us during their breeding season andthe Pyr feeling the need to protect the humans.

If this will be your first experience with LGD's the Kommondor part may be a bit much. I am not keen on the Kommondor. It would be the last on my list for LGD's. JMO


----------

